# Facts you should know



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Gandhi walked barefoot everywhere to the point that his feet became quite thick and hard. 
Even when he wasn't on a hunger strike he did not eat much and became quite thin and frail. 
He also was quite a spiritual person. 
Furthermore due to his diet he ended up with very bad breath. 

He became known as a super-calloused fragile mystic plagued with halitosis.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: It's a good un' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Drummer


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

As a poor person who can't afford a MH, I can definately tell you that although money can't buy you happiness, it can buy you a load of stuff that looks, feels and smells exactly like happiness


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice one drummer :lol: :lol: 

I always thought he wore those cheap sandals though, not barefoot.

Hence the well known saying 'i,ve got a mouth like the inside of Gandi's flipflop'. :wink: 

pete.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It has been scientifically proven (which by today's standards probably means a few students got paid to quiz a few dozen people in the high street) that money does not buy happiness per se. However, moving in circles where people are poorer than you certainly does, so more money does load the dice in your favour! Apparently it really is all about keeping up with the Jones'.

You don't sound too grumpy, Drummer. Feet up, cigar in one hand, glass in the other. Crikey, most of my waking hours Monday to Friday I'd swap with you! 

Dave
PS Not that I'm complaining. I am quite blessed. Just need to mix with more down and outs, apparently .......


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Peejay...........I must interject...........those were NOT Cheap sandals

They were designer leisurewear by that well known French sandal maker.

Phillipe Ffloppe


----------

